# pull off



## 2PieRad

-She can pull off that outfit/that look, whereas most people can't.
-Despite the odds, our team pulled off a victory/an upset. 

איך מתרגמים pull off לעברית,ביטוי לא רשמי, שמשמעותו היא _להצליח לעשות משהו קשה._
-היא יכולה/מסוגלת/מצליחה......את התלבושת הזאת/המראה הזה, רוב האנשים לא...
-למרות הסיכויים, הקבוצה שלנו......ניצחה...?

תודה מראש


----------



## slus

אין ביטוי ממש מקביל לזה בעברית. לפעמים להוסיף "לצאת מזה בשלום" עובד, אבל התרגום מאוד תלוי בהקשר.
בניגוד לרוב האנשים, היא יכולה להתלבש ככה (ולצאת מזה בשלום).
נגד כל הסיכויים, הקבוצה שלנו (יצאה מזה בשלום) וניצחה.


----------



## LXNDR

אולי גם ככה


> בניגוד לרוב האנשים היא מסוגלת *לצאת/להיראות* חתיכה בלבוש הזה
> נגד כל הסיכויים הקבוצה שלנו *יצאה* מנצחת


​


----------



## slus

עדיף בלי "חתיכה"


----------



## LXNDR

במובן הזה* לצאת* בלי הלוואי לא יעבוד, חייבים להשחיל משהו אחריו, אם לא *חתיכה* אז משהו אחר

 או לחלופין פשוט להשתמש בפועל *להצליח *כי זו המשמעות של הביטוי​


----------



## slus

מהממת


----------



## LXNDR

או קיי​


----------



## 2PieRad

slus said:


> לצאת מזה בשלום



נראה לי כמו הביטוי האנגלי get away with (something) (unscathed)
She can get away with that outfit. 

זה יעבוד גם בהקשר שיותר ליטרלי?
I stole something and I got away with it. 
גנבתי משהו ויצאתי מזה בשלום. (?)




> בניגוד לרוב האנשים היא מסוגלת *לצאת/להיראות* חתיכה בלבוש הזה



_חתיכה _פה, זה הצורה הנקיבה של _חתיך_, לא _חתיכה _שהשתמשנו פה, נכון?


----------



## slus

נכון, אבל זה לגמרי לא פוליטיקלי קורקט.


----------



## LXNDR

אולי בחוגים מסוימים הדוגלים באידאולוגיה שמאלנית פמיניסטית
אבל זה נועד לא להעליב אלא דווקא להחמיא וזה מה שקובע
אם מישהי נעלבת מזה במכוון זו בעיה שלה



Erebos12345 said:


> _?חתיכה _פה, זה הצורה הנקיבה של _חתיך_, לא _חתיכה _שהשתמשנו פה, נכון



  כן
_הצורה הנקיבה_ חייב להיות _צורת נקבה_​


----------



## slus

בחוגים הדוגלים במאה ה-21...


----------



## 2PieRad

הבנתי, תודה


----------

